# Harness question



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dog is 5 months. I've always used a harness for him, it just feels better to me (but I also have a leash attached to his collar). Being just a wee pup, he's just been in cheap nylon harnesses from Petsmart. He's again outgrowing the one he has now. I feel like if I get him a nice leather one he will outgrow it (I don't know how big he is, maybe 45 #) and need yet another as an adult, but now that he is getting so much stronger and really working harder, is there a benefit to using a leather harness designed for SchH as opposed to one more nylon harness? Just wondering whether to spend on a nice harness he will outgrow, if that is safer or more comfortable, or stick with the basic nylon for a few more months.

This is the current one]


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I do think the aggitation harnesses with the padded breastplates are best, but you could go with a nylon harness for a few more months until he's big enough that you can buy 1 that will adjust up enough in size to still work when he's an adult.

Are you going to have to purchese a new harness either way though? If so, what would the cost difference be? I really like the harnesses at Bridgeport Equipment and they're only $45. So if you're looking at $20 or so for a new nylon one, it might make more sense to pay the extra to get a leather one, then when he does outgrow it donate it to club (since a lot of folks are going to be facing the same question with growing dogs). Or you could sell it to a club member for their young dog or smaller adult female, or sell it on ebay and recoup most if not all the difference in price between the leather and nylon.


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

You could also save it for the next dog you get.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: samralfYou could also save it for the next dog you get.


LOL.. true. That's how we accumulated 2 different sizes of nylon harnesses and 3 different sizes of the leather harnesses from Bridgeport. So we're pretty well set to do protection training with anything from a chihuahua to a mastiff.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't realize I was in the Schutzhund area. I'll leave the info just in case somebody finds it useful.

-----------------------------------------------

I bought the Alpine Outfitters Urban Trail harness for one of my dogs for pulling. One day I forgot my tracking harness and grabbed the Urban Trail harness and I've been using it for pretty much everything I need a harness for since then. It has nice fleece and padding and doesn't cost a lot at $28. You can buy the adjustable version for $40. 

http://alpineoutfitters.net/Secure/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=16


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Chris that black one was $7, that's why I went with those initially, since he was so small it's not like he could really pull that hard on his chest against the nylon and he's on his third one now.

I want to get the Bridgeport one for him as an adult.

Though maybe I'll just get two and the smaller one might fit Kenya b/c she is small (Nikon is about her height now but weighs less, doesn't have the big chest yet and isn't filled out).

Also I have a second question, does it matter what type of harness they use for tracking vs. agitation? I'm looking at Bridgeport now and I like the look of the tracking harness the best, could that harness be used for agitation?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> Also I have a second question, does it matter what type of harness they use for tracking vs. agitation? I'm looking at Bridgeport now and I like the look of the tracking harness the best, could that harness be used for agitation?


Their "Original Tracking Harness" is what we use for aggitation and tell everyone to get. IMO it's designed better for aggitation than the one they call an aggitation harness.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Lies,

Have you thought about asking other folks at your club if they have a "spare" smaller sized one you can use until he grows some. Maybe someone has one that they used when their dog was a pup.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> Their "Original Tracking Harness" is what we use for aggitation and tell everyone to get. IMO it's designed better for aggitation than the one they call an aggitation harness.












Their "agitation" harness looks like a "regular" harness rather than an agitation harness.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Check out the ComfortFlex harness on this web site. We use one very similar to it that is made in Sweden. It would appear that they are now being produced in the US as well.
Paw Lickers


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

IMO that ComfortFlex harness is not suitable for protection work. Looks like a nice harness, but no where near secure enough for this sort of work.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Got ya - didn't consider that - they're great for SAR and Therapy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Liesje
> ...


Cool that's the one I like, with the triangle pad. It just looks more comfortable. This is the one I always wanted for him as his "real" harness.


----------

